# Are all brands of distilled water equal?



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, this might be a dumb question, but I wanted to know whether all brands of distilled water are equal. And if so, what is the best brand to use for your humidor? I'm about one week away from getting my new cabinet humidor to ship and I want to make sure I have the best water ready for seasoning.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just don't get Diet Water and you're fine 

Any brand will be fine, I use Super Value.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Like Ray said, distilled water is distilled water.
I prefer the diet distilled water myself! :brick::wacko:


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I only use heavy water. That extra oxygen atom makes all the difference! :wacko:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Just don't get Diet Water and you're fine
> 
> Any brand will be fine, I use Super Value.


+1
I use Shop Rite Brand!:woohoo:


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Great Value brand from Walmart here


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Since I'm Polish, I only go with Poland Spring DW. Its the right thing to do.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Just whatever you do DONT USE WATER FROM THE GROCERY OR WALMART. I knew this guy who did and he had this friend who lit the first stick out the humi after they refilled it it took the fire dept 3 hours to put the flames out.




























Just kidding


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use kroger brand! It's low carb!:banplease:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Since I'm Polish, I only go with Poland Spring DW. Its the right thing to do.


I thought Polish distilled water was called vodka??


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I thought Polish distilled water was called vodka??


Zing!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Well of course,,,just like all beers are the same. J/K....Distillation involves boiling the water and then condensing the steam into a clean container.

I was unaware that this process has been going on since 200 AD by Alexander of Aphrodisias. What is interesting is reading everything about the health effects of drinking DW vs regular water or "tap water"....talk about an industry that ensures that it keeps this whole thing up in the air. Tons of money to be made on the topic of "healty water."


----------



## bnbtobacco (Oct 18, 2010)

lamontjb said:


> Well, this might be a dumb question, but I wanted to know whether all brands of distilled water are equal. And if so, what is the best brand to use for your humidor? I'm about one week away from getting my new cabinet humidor to ship and I want to make sure I have the best water ready for seasoning.


For me all Distilled water are equal as long as they under go the same process of distillation, In my opinion any brand will do for you humidor.


----------

